# Aiming with OTT slingshot



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

Can someone please explain the lollipop way of aiming? I am having a bit of trouble with the consistency of my shots.

Thanks


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I've heard it referenced in pistol shooting, but applying it to slingshots with no rear sight and a negligible sight radius would make you a sucker.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Not sure what you mean, by lollipop some use a site pin or dimp on the top or side of the fork basically the same way you use iron sites on a gun check out videos by bill hays or game keeper john on youtube they explain it .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A *lollipop hold* is just a different way of saying a *6 o'clock hold.* This is a technique used by sight shooters. With a slingshot you can aim with the corner of the frame (gangsta style) or with a dedicated sight pin or frame protrusion. rather than aim at the center of the pop can or bullseye, you aim at the bottom so you have full visibility of the object/target. It's kind of like a gap shot. It works best with targets that are about the same size.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Northerner said:


> A *lollipop hold* is just a different way of saying a *6 o'clock hold.* This is a technique used by sight shooters. With a slingshot you can aim with the corner of the frame (gangsta style) or with a dedicated sight pin or frame protrusion. rather than aim at the center of the pop can or bullseye, you aim at the bottom so you have full visibility of the object/target. It's kind of like a gap shot. It works best with targets that are about the same size.


 thats what i thought he was talking about except i never heard that term used for it before.


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

I've gone back to TTF. Whilst I sometimes get fork hits, at least I am quite accurate using it. I just cant see to get any decent accuracy with OTT. I may buy a dedicated OTT model, and see if I am any better with it.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

kingsarcher said:


> I've gone back to TTF. Whilst I sometimes get fork hits, at least I am quite accurate using it. I just cant see to get any decent accuracy with OTT. I may buy a dedicated OTT model, and see if I am any better with it.


You can aim a ott just like a ttf btw at least i can .
Just go with what you think works best for you


----------

